# Step by Step on how to build your own Zombie



## Jswift

roll up aluminum foil into small balls for the knuckles.



























Rip some small sheets of foil and roll them up into 4'' sticks. Then tape them to the top of the hands. These will be your bones that connect to your knuckles.








also start raping the fingers with aluminum foil as well.


----------



## Jswift




----------



## _Katie_Lee_

That's really cool.....and it's pretty simple (which I like...lol), and it's a really cool effect. It really does look like a hand you'd find on a corpse...or a zombie


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

TOO cool for ghouls!! 
Is that Monster Mud or Plaster of Paris as the final tan covering?


----------



## Jswift

HallowSusieBoo said:


> TOO cool for ghouls!!
> Is that Monster Mud or Plaster of Paris as the final tan covering?


I noticed that I didn't post up pictures of me putting the paper on the hands. Its just naked news paper. I work for a huge printing company and able to get non-printed news paper. I made small strips of paper and dipped it into paper mache glue. Just old fashion hot water mixed with flour...
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Dminor

oh man, that is exactly what I need for a coffin prop Im working on! *Wants to leave work now and go make one!*

How did you make the rest of the arm?


----------



## BackYardHaunter

what is that u coverd it in?


----------



## Jswift

Dminor said:


> oh man, that is exactly what I need for a coffin prop Im working on! *Wants to leave work now and go make one!*
> 
> How did you make the rest of the arm?


I used a lot of duct taped and taped the hand to 1" PVC piping as the arm... I'll post up pics asap.


----------



## Dminor

Great!! Thanks!


----------



## Jswift

BackYardHaunter said:


> what is that u coverd it in?


Small strips of news paper dipped in paper mache mix. Paper mache mix consist with hot water and flour only. good bound. After that you could use construction adhesive or monster mud to give you a better texture...


----------



## Jswift

BackYardHaunter said:


> what is that u coverd it in?


Small strips of news paper dipped in paper mache mix. Paper mache mix consist with hot water and flour only. good bound. After that you could use construction adhesive or monster mud to give you a better texture and also would make prop last a little long...


----------



## suicidal zombie

This is awesome, thanks a bunch! I started making this last night, just have to paper mache it now


----------



## Ilean

AWW!!! You just made my day!! I'm totally going to do this for my party!! I'll post pics as I go. AWESOME!!! I've been thinking of this idea for awhile but now you just confirmed all my thoughts.


----------



## Zombiegirl1

Oh lov it~ So diminor is viewing this from work, ha. Bad boy grin.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

really cool do you have any other pictures?


----------



## alucard

That's looking pretty sweet, man! Can't wait to see the rest of this build.


----------



## Instant Monsters

Very nice! Looking forward to the next step.


----------



## Dustin Slenker

This arm is SICK looking!! I would love to try this and have a set or two of these coming out of my garden on Halloween night! *drooling* waiting for updated pics!!


----------



## Phantom Blue

Thanks for the pics J...looking damn good! Have you gotten any more images you can share? Would be very interested if so, as I need to take the plunge and try this out.

PB


----------



## deoblo

man that looks kinda cheesy when you started but the hand turned out amazing !!!! cant wait to see the reat of it !!!


----------



## baykay1984

Trying this today!!! very excited


----------



## Haunted jan

You could use normal white paper for final covering, then just dry brush it with a mix of brown, black and a tiny bit of pink paint.


----------

